# Deja la subcripcion del club2con50 y unite a soluciones MacGiveanas



## torres.electronico (Ago 19, 2016)

*CANSADO DE RENEGAR CON EL CLUB 2CON50? 
NO PODES SOLUCIONAR NADA?

*​

VARIOS EXPERTOS DEL NORTE EN AMERICA YA HAN ADQUIRIDO EL CURSO DE LA ESCUELA MACGIVER ​


VEAN UN TESTIMONIO DE LA VIDA REAL DE UNA PERSONA QUE YA ADQUIRIO EL CURSO EN FORMATO IMPRESO Y HA PUESTO EN PRACTICA SU CONTENIDO...

__Che, qui istas haciendo? Atalo con alambre provisorio pá siempre y listo paiza_ 
__Nu, pá que mi´jo, si cambie la suscripcion del club 2con50 por la de soluciones Mavcgiveanas.. mire numas todo lo que repare_ 
















__Recuerda usted cuando me pregunto?..._



SENCILLO... 



NO TE QUEDES AFUERA Y PEDI TU SUBCRIPCION



YÁ YÁ YÁ LLAME YÁ LLAME LLAME, YA NO LLAME Y DE REGALO, CON LA COMPRA DEL CURSO, OBTIENE GRATUITAMENTE EL MANUAL DE SLUCIONES E IDEAS RAPIDAS Y PRACTICAS...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

Juro que yo hice esto
Ver el archivo adjunto 147435
pero lo puse bajo el Asiento delantero de mi Falcon 67 cuando tenia 19 años...alla por los años 95
Demasiado, queria escuchar radio FM en esa epoca, y el falcon tenia Radio AM. y un pasacasette que tenias que empujar el casette adentro y luego con otra palanca lo bajabas, y le dabas play en los botones,gigantes para que reproduzca. 
Y como no sabia conectarlo. le ponia Pilas a la Radio y lo colocaba en falcon


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

Jajajaja, por lo.menos fuistes disimulado; yo vi un chango aca en las picadas con un mutequi completo en el baul y lo tiraba con un invertwr que cada 10 minutos saltaba la proteccion


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 21, 2016)

Investiguen sobre *"fuego mp3"*(principios del milenio).


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 21, 2016)

Lo que gastaba en pilas.......para cambiar la emisora, hacia un malabarismo..metia la mano y tocaba el dial con la punta de los dedos...cada 3 cuadras paraba..para cambiar la emisora...lo bueno que era portatil....
jajajaaj mi hermano antes de comprarse el equipo de su auto
le encajo 2 home theater en el Baul... desconecto todo adentro y le saco los cables de los sub-woofer y los conecto al estereo..
Ahora tiene una caja litrada Piooner...con potencia
Menos mal que no fundio los Home. porque queria anular el Transformador y conectar el ampli del home directo a 12v 
incluso casi desarmo un 5.1 para colocarle....


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 147426

] Baño para valientes,,,espero que los perfiles esten bien fijos a la pared.



Ver el archivo adjunto 147431



 Tomando un baño caliente con la actual administracion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2016)




----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://i.imgur.com/CK4F8js.jpg




 no podesssssssssssss 
vi un par similares cuando busque fotos pa subir, pero ninguna asi con el generador atras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2016)

Vien vien profezional 


Me gusta mucho esa foto


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vien vien profezional



guarda eeeh  No se si notaste el detalle del poliuretano expandido... el tipo se aseguro de no perder frigorias 
Todo esta cientificamente aprobado... vistes cuando la bruja rompe por el cuerito de la canilla del laqvadero y no puede usar la bacha o el lavamano del baño por que no entra el valde???? tomá:









que ré má?
















Estas en el taller y tu hijo te dice "Papa estoy aburrido..." 
8051, picardo o algun bicho raro de atmega y el tipo le da juguete al nene


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 27, 2016)

Jajajaja el ultimo te hace acordar a tu auto? Jajajajaja ta terribleee


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2016)

Nunca tuve 133 

Ese está cortado (además de la trompa)

No tiene puerta , ¿ por dónde sube el nero ?


----------

